

Ask HN: What sites do you use to find inspiring iPad interfaces - ficho

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve been struggling to find iPad dedicated sites that bring together beautiful and interesting designs &#x2F; UI &#x2F; UX for iPad.<p>Would anyone have some to share? Curious to see what everyone is using.
Thanks!
======
dblock
Artsy.net has been designed iPad first, for touch and size.

~~~
ChrisClark
That slider is very broken though, clicking on the right arrow only toggles
between the first and last item. Clicking left still skips some. Clicking on
the second dot directly only goes to the third. :(

